# ss crucibles



## gbaldwin75 (Jan 28, 2008)

i have found some stainless steel cups and was wondering if they would do as crucibles for a home made furnace?


----------



## Lou (Jan 28, 2008)

Not for melting silver or gold. You can stretch cast iron to melt silver in, and maybe gold, but not stainless. Generally speaking, you don't melt metals in other metals because they like to dissolve each other, and braze themselves together.


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 28, 2008)

Melting precious metals in metallic vessels of any kind would be a huge mistake. Both gold and silver are more than eager to solder to other elements, and each are solvents of other metals. The moment you allow molten metals to contact other metals, you contaminate them. 

Stainless would not be an exception.

Harold


----------



## gbaldwin75 (Jan 29, 2008)

thank you for your help


----------

